
On Being Excellent to Each Other - spjwebster
http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/06/on-being-excellent-to-each-other.html
======
spjwebster
Jeff LaMarche's follow-up to <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2618298>

